# Rare Mountain Dew bottle HillyBilly



## Geebrown (Aug 29, 2020)

Well...from what I have read...this bottle was said to have been made...Dick and Dean...but no examples have been found. They usually are Dean and Dick. Obviously...I found one


----------



## Drift (Aug 29, 2020)

Is it this one?









						Dick and Dean Hill Billy Mountain Dew soda Bottle | #18698623
					

For auction I have the Dick and Dean Hill Billy Mountain Dew Bottle. T are no cracks or chips. ACL has some discolor due to age. (see photo). Has  it'll tickle yore innards !  on the back. I prefer po




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Geebrown (Aug 29, 2020)

Drift said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Drift said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently so...I guess there is another one.


----------



## Drift (Aug 29, 2020)

Here's another: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1963-empty-10-oz-hillbilly-435458756

My Worthpoint free trial is up so I can't check sold prices. You have a very nice bottle, though. I'm no ACL expert but I know those Hillbilly MD's sell very easily. Any one of them is a good find!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 30, 2020)

According to the Mountain Dew Hillbilly bottle book,(Dick Bridgforth) the bible on hillbilly bottles, your bottle is worth about 30$. Now it lists several variations of the Dean And Dick bottle. One of which lists at 300$


----------



## Geebrown (Aug 30, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> According to the Mountain Dew Hillbilly bottle book,(Dick Bridgforth) the bible on hillbilly bottles, your bottle is worth about 30$. Now it lists several variations of the Dean And Dick bottle. One of which lists at 300$


Ok. Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Vintage bottles (Sep 2, 2020)

Geebrown said:


> Well...from what I have read...this bottle was said to have been made...Dick and Dean...but no examples have been found. They usually are Dean and Dick. Obviously...I found one


----------



## Vintage bottles (Sep 2, 2020)

I haven't seen one of those in years I would say possibly 1960-1970


----------



## The OC (Sep 3, 2022)

Drift said:


> Here's another: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1963-empty-10-oz-hillbilly-435458756
> 
> My Worthpoint free trial is up so I can't check sold prices. You have a very nice bottle, though. I'm no ACL expert but I know those Hillbilly MD's sell very easily. Any one of them is a good find!


This is gud news! I jus join'd yeterdays an you folks ar grate! I hava buncha sign'd Mountain Dew bott'ls and had no idea whats what. Likes I said, you folks ar cool.


----------

